# What papers should I leave with from picking up puppy....



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

I am picking up my babyboy tomorrow from our HSD breeder in IL tomorrow morning. I have my money order ready and we are all so excited I doubt my kids will sleep much tonight. Quick question.....the only other puppy we have bought have been $300 ish and you show up and pick one out and go home. This (as you know) is much more of a process. What should I expect from our breeder as far as information, papers, etc. I have read extensively about the breed and we have all materials/tools ready for grooming and training. But I have never gone through such a process as this- getting a Havanese. We very much appreciate your time and thoughts!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, I will probably forget something but this is what is on the top of my head
contract,akc papers,health certificates,feeding schedules,type of food,and some havanese info in trimming and vaccinations,and shot record as well. I am sure someone else will let ya know anything else I have forgotten. Oh by the way we love pics so don't forget your camera. Have fun!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It depends. Is your HSD breeder registering the pups with AKC? AKC requires that certain info be transferred to you, but if the pups aren't AKC Havanese, then I think only the state laws of IL would be required to be met - in regard to what paperwork would be expected.

AKC breeders only have to follow what AKC requires (certain information in regard to parents, whelping date, etc.), but most good breeders to offer a bunch of other information about the puppy and a contract too. My puppies go home with a full binder of information that is specific to them and many breeders I know do the same.

Every breeder should also pass along any vaccine & microchip information on what has already been done/implanted on the puppy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm friends with an HSD breeder here, and I know she has a whole folder full of information, paperwork, etc. that she gives her puppy buyers. I actually glanced through it at a playdate and it had AKC registration, plus HSD registration (which I forget how much that is a year?) and then some tips on housebreaking and food, etc. It was a really nice packet,

You should atleast get the HSD registration and maybe the AKC, they may make you send proof of spay/neuter before you get that, it depends on the breeder's preference. Some trust you, some want proof.

Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our breeder did the micro-chip for us as well. Made me feel a bit more secure to have it from the very beginning. She did it the day before we picked him up so he wouldn't be sore when he came home.
Congrats on your new baby, he's so cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

With my AKC havanese puppy, I left with a puppy book- including all kinds of things my breeder placed in it. I registered my havanese puppy while I was there- I had the name picked out, I signed my contract, had vet and shot records etc, all in a nice binder (that I am making myself keep up!)

Good luck!
Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Like others have mentioned, we walked away with our puppy and what I call the "owner's manual." It contained photos of our puppy, heath information for sire and dam, a copy of our contract, lots of helpful information on training, grooming, and simply living with a puppy, all puppy health records up to that point, a suggested vaccination schedule and other things I am probably forgetting. I have kept the booklets up by putting all veterinary receipts in them so I can tell at a glance when they were spayed, when they had shots, when an ear infection happened, etc. I almost left those booklets on the table at a recent dog show when I had the girls CERF'd and I would have been devasted to lose them. Oh, we got small blankets with the familiar scents the pup had been living with.

(What I didn't get was a cool tote bag with the breeder's kennel name on it.......(hint, hint) .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Susan!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> LOL Susan!


You know what they say, "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery..."


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We got a folder with lots of info but no tote bag Susan! We bought a cute little bag at Gap Outlet for about $10 and we're going to have Scooter's name embroidered on it. Sooner or later my husband is going to figure out how much $ I've spent on stuff for this little doggie and kill me! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I got just about the same thing as Susan with no tote either. We did get pictures from birth till time of pick-up on a CD and I also got some monthly heart worm pills. I loved all the info I got on proper socialization of a puppy also.
Prior to pick up I got Health records and soaped pictures of the parents.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- you didn't :croc:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What the... I want a tote. I feel jipped.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, that picture is adorable! 

I think Christy & Debby have had accidental mix-ups with their totes at play dates. LOL! Maybe I should start going to new colors with each litter... hmmm


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Well drats! 
ELAINE, I WANT A LIL PAWZ TOTE BAG........a coffee mug.......a keychain.....a pencil maybe....


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

When I got Paige I got a folder with tons of stuff-all her paperwork-AKC-medical infor-you name it and best yet the promise that I could call and ask a tons of questions any time I needed-and they would be more than happy to answer all my really dumb questions. But most of all I found great friends who let me come by to visit anytime I want and an open door to let Paige & Rommy visit with them. 

Pat


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I got the cute tote bag with the breeder's name on it!!! :biggrin1: 
Susan, you must have seen those at the playdate!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just had to use the photo for Susan  I do really like it for grooming gear though with all the pockets. Dash does have his own kennel blankie too and he sleeps with it, plays tug with it, etc. I think Belle makes fun of him for having a purple blankie!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan, you must have seen those at the playdate!!!


Debby, yes I did and I see Amanda's photo too! 
I love tote bags. LL Bean has a boat tote that I have my eye on for all the dog stuff I carry when we go somewhere. The girls recognize the San Diego tote I have now and get excited when they see it come out of the closet.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Well drats!
> ELAINE, I WANT A LIL PAWZ TOTE BAG........a coffee mug.......a keychain.....a pencil maybe....


Susan, ound:

Maybe there could be a different "giveaway" with each pup.....you know, a tote bag with the first one, a dog bed with the second one, a Lexus with the third one....:biggrin1:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I got a contract, vet records, AKC papers. No tote bag, but I did get my first havanese delivered to me in person by her breeder (after previously meeting Dusty, her mom, other relatives, and the rest of the Triple H gang at the breeder's home). I also got a grooming lesson, a toy, a gift basket of grooming tools and products, and a used ex-pen! Not quite so much with the second one, but I didn't need as much either! That tote bag is cool though!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Susan, ound:
> 
> Maybe there could be a different "giveaway" with each pup.....you know, a tote bag with the first one, a dog bed with the second one, a Lexus with the third one....:biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:
Jane your awesome!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I just had to use the photo for Susan  I do really like it for grooming gear though with all the pockets. Dash does have his own kennel blankie too and he sleeps with it, plays tug with it, etc. I think Belle makes fun of him for having a purple blankie!
> 
> Amanda


LOL, you tell Belle that Grandma Kathy thought Dasher should have a purple blankie so he got use to liking that color, as that is the color of winning ribbons! ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> Susan, ound:
> 
> Maybe there could be a different "giveaway" with each pup.....you know, a tote bag with the first one, a dog bed with the second one, a Lexus with the third one....:biggrin1:


Jane, lol, are you willing to pay $75,000 for a Havanese puppy?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Jane, lol, are you willing to pay $75,000 for a Havanese puppy?


Well, the bigger question is, is my *HUBBY *willing to pay $75K for a Hav puppy?

I already know the answer to that one! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- well Belle is used to going home with no ribbons <BG> So we better get used to purple!!! Then switch to blue 

Jane- DH got the beamer convertible before I got the third puppy unfortunately to get the bag, I had to pay for the convertible first!!!


----------

